# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  if you use a Canon camera, read this

## hwchoy

Join the local Canon Camera User's club!

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=185170

----------


## wynx

> Join the local Canon Camera User's club!
> 
> http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=185170


So, who is going huh?

----------


## hwchoy

just go and join lah, you feel shy ah?

----------


## Simon

upon approval? tsk tsk, this is an official club?

----------


## hwchoy

the gathering is for people using Canon gear (p&s also can) but punishment shall be meted out for people from the N-camp  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

so, what do the guys normally do? hangout/shooting session and equipment comparing? ;P

----------


## hwchoy

> so, what do the guys normally do? hangout/shooting session and equipment comparing? ;P


dun know leh, I haven't been to any gathering yet. but outing been once.

----------


## wynx

> dun know leh, I haven't been to any gathering yet. but outing been once.


Maybe we go together lor....

----------


## hwchoy

you expect me to hold your hands too huh? 

I have to depend whether travelling or not.

----------


## benny

But beware... the folks there shoot anything but fish. And they will be wondering why we have an obsession with this useless gadget call ST-E2 and lot of flashes.

Cheers,

----------


## valice

Hey... Maybe they might have bought this "useless" piece of gadget and want to sell to us... Hahaha... Then we got cheap deal...

abit shy to go... Never participated in any of the CS discussions and then suddenly appear...

----------


## hwchoy

> But beware... the folks there shoot anything but fish. And they will be wondering why we have an obsession with this useless gadget call ST-E2 and lot of flashes.
> 
> Cheers,



don'ch worry, many of them already witness the powder of ST-E2 during the Khatib Bongsu outing when we had to use two flashes to balance the lighting on a passionflower. some of them actually owns ST-E2s.

one of them at least shoots some fish, Art from petfrd.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Never mind. Just tell them you are under the protection of choy. You will be accorded with the due respect.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> one of them at least shoots some fish, Art from petfrd.


You mean he used to shoot fish. And his ST-E2 is now with me!

What's his nick there anyway?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> You mean he used to shoot fish. And his ST-E2 is now with me!
> 
> What's his nick there anyway?
> 
> Cheers,


anyway he keeps changing his nick, I think right now it is CanonBot haha.

----------


## celticfish

so is anyone from AQ going for this event?

----------


## Ibn

LOL. You can still use multiple flashes to light a subject out in the field and not just for fish shooting. During the last Yosemite trip, 2 SB-800s and 1 SB-600 was used to light up some moss growing off the rock face.  :Smile:

----------


## mervin

> Never mind. Just tell them you are under the protection of choy. You will be accorded with the due respect.
> 
> Cheers,


WAAAaaaa..........

Choy so Terrorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............  :Shocked:

----------


## mervin

> But beware... the folks there shoot anything but fish.
> Cheers,


Since they shoot almost anything, perhaps its time to introduce them to the the world of aquatic life photography ?  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

> Since they shoot almost anything, perhaps its time to introduce them to the the world of aquatic life photography ?



eh, show us YOURS first  :Blah:  btw I saw that cock of yours at Sungei Buloh last week, very nice.

----------

